# GIANT Road Wheelsets Info/Weights



## lewdvig

Seeing as there will tons of these wheel flooding the market soon, I figured it might be a good idea to start a thread that collects info about the wheel sets. I'll update the OP with details form other peeps.

Post your Giant brand wheel info here!
(weights should be with tires, tubes, rim strips, QRs and cassettes removed)

PR2 wheelset. 
Butted spokes 24/28 Radial except for 2x on drive side rear.
Front: 790 gm
Rear: 1100 gm
1890 for the pair is pretty heavy, but they should be bomb proof for commuting and CX.


----------



## Dilbertinkc

I wish they were bomb proof – barely a thousand miles on my 2011 defy advanced 4 with P-R2’s when I experienced 4 sequential flats. After inspecting the rim, and cutting my hand, I found a sharp edge/shard. I assume damage was caused from an impact so insignificant that I do not remember it. Bomb proof, I think not – but will say my cheap defy and heavy wheels hold their own against much more expensive bikes. Love my bike and rims. 

Why do you say these are flooding the market?


----------



## lewdvig

Dilbertinkc said:


> Why do you say these are flooding the market?


It's pretty simple: GIANT sells more bikes than any other company. They now almost exclusively spec GIANT wheels on their bikes. Therefore there will be lots of GIANT wheels around.

I think you are assuming that is a negative statement.


----------



## Dilbertinkc

Not negative just wondered what you meant; I am glad you put up the stats, I had looked for them multiple times. I think they are fair rims and see no reason to replace mine.


----------



## Aindreas

Has anybody ridden on the new 2012 Giant wheels yet? I'm curious about how good they are. I expect them to be pretty decent, since they worked with DT Swiss on them, IIRC.

The PR-2s on my Defy are (much) better than I thought they would be.

So far bomb proof. No truing needed after 3 or 4k miles. The hubs seem pretty danged nice too. Smooth smooth smooth.


----------



## ejprez

Will a campy freehub from DT work, and will a campy 11 cassette fit on? I heard the Drive side flange on the rear was move 2mm out further so that might be a no go.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

I've got the SL-1 from my 2012 TCR

respectively around 1800g or so~
it's got the DT-Swiss hubs from the previous year 2011 (R1800)
the only difference is cosmetic
-Giant Branded Rims
-Giant Branded/Implemented by DTSwiss Hubs

it's my first road bike so Im yet too inexperience with various wheelset since it's my current only/one.


----------



## Curlyrick

The PR2s on my Defy 1 seemed fine until I stupidly rolled into a concrete spacer, stopping the bike, sending me flying, and bending the front wheel.

I've got a sale set from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse on the way -- same spoke count but supposedly about 200 grams lighter.

I'm sure that 1/2 pound will make all the difference!


----------



## paddlerx

*PSLR1/Aero - Riding Both sets*

I have both sets of the new top end giant wheels. I'm riding the Pslr aero version (50mm) and she's on the Pslr.
my overall impressions:
1) WTF is the twist skewer about, its a terrible design! those wheels were made to work well with giant bikes however the rear twist/ratchet skewer arm slams the seat and chainstay on my 2010 TCR advanced SL while its nowhere near close to tight. the downside is that since the non skewer side has a lawyer tab style piece to hold it in place you can't use the nut side of the QR to tighten either. and if its not quite snug enough when you insert your wheel into the drops you can't pull the lever away and ratchet it back as their isn't enough tension on it.
i may end up dremmeling the long skewer arm off so that it will clear my stay at any tightness. 
also bad if you don't ensure the lawyer tab piece is properly located between the tabs of your fork dropout. it will still work however your wheel will sit slightly askew and your braking will be way off. My GF's wheel had this last night, she put it on but wasn't aware that it had to be specifically located between the forks dropouts.
2) Other than that her P-SLR1 rear wheel was way out of dish. it was almost touching the right chainstay. after a trip to the lbs its been adjusted and is fine. my friend has the same wheelset and confirmed his is ok.
3) riding: love them. (previously had Zipp 404's and shimano clincher 50mm carbons). The giants roll faster than both hands down. possibly my shimanos bearings were too tight, even though i backed them off once...but still the SLR1 Aeros roll very nicely. 
They are as stiff as the shimanos, no flex when standing and climbing like a spinter. Night and day compared to the zipp noodles. 
4) Braking: excellent. best of any wheel i've had i think. certainly as good as mavic SL's that originally came on the giant. haven't tried them in the rain yet but its a machined alu braking surface so it'll be good.
5) Crosswinds: better than the shimanos, way better than the zipps. still feel a solid sidewind hit you but its 'duller', the wheels are nudged sideways vs being slammed sideways. 
6) Noise: they make a funny sound. its not bad, just different. higher pitched than the full carbon wheels. almost a high pitched hollow hum. hard to describe. unique and not at all bad or annoying. They also transmit a lot of road or shifting noise up to you. the carbon must magnify it somehow. if it was between gears for a moment you definitely heard it.
7) conclusion: skewers suck. wheels are really the best i've tried and at that price point they are a fantastic value so far. they are springy and lively without being soft. that may have to do w the wider rim width but i can't say for sure.

thanks,
don


----------



## SpamnRice

P-SL0
With rim strips. Sorry. I'm lazy.
Front: 715g
Rear: 895g


----------



## mtnbikerfred

paddlerx said:


> I have both sets of the new top end giant wheels. I'm riding the Pslr aero version (50mm) and she's on the Pslr.


Any issues with the cassette on these? My 105 cassette needed a thin spacer (or a dork-disc) to fit tight on the drive-hub. 

Fred

Here are the spec on the 2012 wheel systems

Giant Wheels Competitive Analysis


----------



## mgarsal

My 50 miles old 2012 Giant Defy 1 has a PR-2 wheelset. So far I have two busted spoke nipples in the rear tire...I'm asking for a replacement. I know of at least one other case with this same bike model...wondering I'll be any better with the new one probably being the same model.


----------



## mtnbikerfred

You should upgrade to the P-SL1 Wheels. They are much stronger and lighter than the PR-2's. Comparable to the Mavic Aksiums, or Bontrager Race. They have a star-ratchet driver and are very user-serviceable. I'm keeping mine simply because they are a good backup wheelset


----------



## Jimmie G

I have about 75 miles on my defy 1 and the PR2 wheelset is in my opinion is junk mine are out of round pretty bad and looks like some spokes are getting loose. I came off a cannondale r800 cadd5 the grecal parade wheels in 3 years of riding on a set course I ride here in town and I never had to do anything to those wheels. Now with just 75 miles the PR2s are crap I called bucks bikes in roundrock and they gave the runaround. I looked on the web and giant knows they are haveing problems with these and are doing upgrades for some people in some cases. It looks like mine are tweeking where the rim butts together. Im a 30 year master euro car tech and once something starts to distort that quickly its got issues that I dont want to deal with over and over until its out of warranty. I need to know who I can talk to at giant I dont mind spending more money to upgrade the wheels but I want them to work with me. I like the frameset and want to give this bike a chance. Mine also has the fsa no speed ahead crankset and its crap compared to the shimano 105 on the cannondale. I had a choice of the giant or a cannondale r900 and now I regret not getting it. 

Jimmie


----------



## Old Fogey

I have a Giant Defy Composite 2 that I just picked up a week or so ago. I have about 100 miles on it. After my last ride, I heard the spoke nipple rattling around in the rim and found a disconnected spoke. I'm taking the wheel into the LBS on Friday, and they've promised to fix it while I wait. 

By pure coincidence, I have a friend who is a rep for the Giant company, and I mentioned it to him. He said they are aware of this problem with the PR2 wheelset, and that in certain cases, they have upgraded the wheels for people who have had the problem on a reoccurring basis. Apparently some have it worse than others. I'm willing to settle for a repair job the first time, but if this happens again with a nearly $2,000.00 bike that is only a week or two old, I'm going to make a bit of a stink.

For the record: I'm 70 years old, and have only been riding regularly for the last 7 months. I weigh just 200 lbs., which is well within the capacities of this bike. Just about all my riding is on flat, smooth, paved surfaces, with no hills at all. At best, I'm a slow rider, so these wheels have never been stressed.

Incidentally, the LBS is about 130 miles from here, so I will have to devote an entire day to getting this wheel fixed. I won't be happy if they mess with me.


----------



## Swerny

No issues whatsoever with my PSLR1's. I like them a lot. 

The skewers are different and I need to get used to them, but they do the job fine. 

I am running them on my 2011 Defy Advanced 0. I sold the Dura Ace C24 wheels the bike came with and bought these with a fair bit of $ to spare.


----------



## Old Fogey

I called the shop that sold me the bike, and they are going to order new wheels for me no charge. In the meantime, they will fix the broken spoke, and we'll just keep our fingers crossed until the new wheels arrive. As yet I do not know what they will replace them with, but anything will be an improvement as long as they don't break spokes.


----------



## meighty8

After four or five broken spokes on the P-R2's on my Defy 1 (~700 miles) I finally took the bike into the shop I bought it at this afternoon. Partly because I looked into the wheel model and found this thread online. Bike is in the shop now and I'm assuming they'll work with Giant to get me fresh new wheels for the bike. I've never had a bike with spoke issues like this, I would so much rather spend my dollars on true upgrades instead of busted spokes. 

Any recommendations from you all in what I should ask for or upgrade to? I'm okay putting a few extra dollars in for a decent upgrade too and not just similar wheels that don't have issues, but only if it makes a lot of sense to do so and isn't super expensive.


----------



## Jimmie G

I upgraded to PSL0 and it was coulple hundred and change I have not put any miles on them so cant give you any feedback just want to sell it and get some money back.

Jimmie


----------



## oisiaa

I have a set of P-SL0 that came with my TCR Advanced SL. They are strong wheels and I never had an issue with them in that regard. My issue is how extremely difficult it is to get tires to seat on the rim. It was borderline impossible to get my Gatorskins to properly seat. I could normally get it to work if I liberally sprayed the tire with Windex before inflating. 

I converted them to tubeless with Stan's rim tape. The rear tire is IMPOSSIBLE to inflate because the spoke holes are offset which means the tire can't hold air when the bead sits in the middle of the wheelbed. 

These wheels are now my second backup set and I have converted them back to tubes. 

Pros: strength

Cons: getting tires to seat


----------



## Swerny

as an update to this, I chewed up the freehub body on my PSLR1's. 

LBS said they had seen several instances of this recently and tried to get a replacement body through warranty from Giant with no luck. 

LBS ordered a replacement body and the wait time was a month, so i ordered a DT Swiss replacement body through Wiggle...it will be a week's wait rather than a month.

I couldn't find a steel freehub body anywhere for the DT 240 road hub 

Anyway, i have a few thousand KM's on my wheels and I am 205 pounds. 

Never needed them trued or broken a spoke. 

Great wheels so far.


----------



## Dilbertinkc

Seeing someone updated this - I thought I would update mine. Had my wheels P-R2's for two years and one month - rear rim cracked in two places (no event that I am aware of could be the cause) - local bike shop (KC - MO) said they were out of warranty (agreed -they were) and given my disillusion they could sell me a pair of take-off specilized rovel wheels for $150 over MSRP - nothing like getting a deal for my loyalty - took my buisness elsewhere. These were great wheels while they lasted - just wish they would have lasted longer.


----------



## r1lee

Swerny said:


> as an update to this, I chewed up the freehub body on my PSLR1's.
> 
> LBS said they had seen several instances of this recently and tried to get a replacement body through warranty from Giant with no luck.
> 
> LBS ordered a replacement body and the wait time was a month, so i ordered a DT Swiss replacement body through Wiggle...it will be a week's wait rather than a month.
> 
> I couldn't find a steel freehub body anywhere for the DT 240 road hub
> 
> Anyway, i have a few thousand KM's on my wheels and I am 205 pounds.
> 
> Never needed them trued or broken a spoke.
> 
> Great wheels so far.


Why not just get it from wheelbuilder.


DT Swiss Freehub Body for 11 Speed Shimano Compatibility - Wheelbuilder.com

It's not only giants that this happens to. Lately I've seen a lot of dtswiss hubs causing this problem.


----------



## Swerny

r1lee said:


> Why not just get it from wheelbuilder.
> 
> 
> DT Swiss Freehub Body for 11 Speed Shimano Compatibility - Wheelbuilder.com
> 
> It's not only giants that this happens to. Lately I've seen a lot of dtswiss hubs causing this problem.


That's not the part I needed, the 10 speed Shimano one they do have looks like the Campy to Shimano or Shimano to Campy conversion ones based on the pics.

Wiggle is also free shipping and they confirmed it's the exact piece I need.


----------



## AirForceNole

Rather then making a new topic

PR2 Disk Brake Hubs, are they Thru axle or Standard QR?

For a 15 Defy Advance 2


----------



## marc7654

The Defy models with disks are using QR.


----------



## mgarsal

I have more than 3000 miles on my PR-2's and still going. I also experienced a DOA failure when new (rear wheel), shop/Giant gave me a new one and I'm happy ever since.


----------

